# marble granite steering wheel



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anybody seen these and know of a site I can visit? Thanks in advance


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Jul 13 2010, 02:59 AM~18032825
> *Has anybody seen these and know of a site I can visit? Thanks in advance
> *


Are you sure they are marble or granite? Have never seen or heard such a thing! Pics if they exist! :biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

marble and granite how so...?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://forums.lowridermagazine.com/70/8043...eels/index.html

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

try the googles!!!


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

found a company that make it look like granite


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

you would have to mold that vinyl sticker stuff that looks like woodgrain or marble or granite. buy it on ebay


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jul 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18036083
> *http://forums.lowridermagazine.com/70/8043...eels/index.html
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stonegrips (May 21, 2011)

if your still interested in a stonegrip,i cn help you. I am the owner of stonegrips,LLc . Please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

the light one is for a 2002 gmc envoy,the name of the stone is a seaweed green granite.

the dark one is for a 2002 monte carlo SS,the stone is called emerald pearl granite.


----------

